# What to start with?



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello all,

I'am a Ho slot car fan but since Brother-In Law purchased 2 RC trucks (1 Electric other gas) have to say they are a blast.

Now he just got these a few weeks ago and far from expert and simply went out and purchased. 

What I'd like to know is what is a good overall RC Electric Truck out there for a novice? Would like to buy a kit that includes Control and is assembled.

He told me expect to pay at least $400+. I'd like to keep it more in the low $300's. 

Thanks all,

Matt


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

go for a t4 factory edition rtr( brand new chaeck associateds website for details on it) or a xxx-t spec. those are good trucks that can be raced and can be competitive as well.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It depends on what you want to do with it. If it is for bashing around the yard, then I'd suggest a Traxxas E-Maxx. $300 plus batteries and charger (add another $100). If you plan on mainly running on surfaces that smoother (dirt and pavement) then an Associated T4 RTR or Losi XXX-T RTR. Both are about $250 and add another $100 for batteries and charger. One other choice is the DuraTrax Evader RTR. Cost is about $160 plus the $100 for batteries and charger. 

All should be good trucks to start with.


----------



## Matack (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks.

Will probaly hold out for the Traxxas E-Maxx.

As if I get into it might as well go for it.

The DuraTrax Evader RTR did'nt look that bad thoe and might look at a bit more as just to get foot into door.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

if i was u id go with an associated t4 rtr for one eaiser to get parts and help with and it is a rwal good truck (in my expirence it is the best on the market) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

go with a better truck such as a t4 or xxxt, the evaders are junk, you will end up buying something better in the long run, and spending money twice.


----------

